
An artificial intelligence predicts the future - pama
https://worldin.economist.com/article/17521/edition2020artificial-intelligence-predicts-future
======
pama
The answers make sense. Could such an AI do consulting? Would one allocate
money based on such interviews? Can you think of new types of applications of
such a pretrained AI? It’s an exciting time to be alive.

